# Leaving Oli Alone - Need Advise.



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

Am planning to leave Amman for about three/four days. You may/may not know, I live alone. Therefore there is absolutely nobody I can rely on to take care of my *beloved* *OLI* whilst I am away.

I need your help and advise here, which would be very much appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rue (May 6, 2016)

I suppose, if you soak him well before going and make sure there are a couple of water dishes in his enclosure, feed him well and leave enough food out for at least one day, he will be fine (barring anything unusual).

They can go without food and water for a long time, so worst case scenario - he's out of food and water for one day - he will still be fine.

Soak him well when you get back.


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

Rue said:


> I suppose, if you soak him well before going and make sure there are a couple of water dishes in his enclosure, feed him well and leave enough food out for at least one day, he will be fine (barring anything unusual).
> 
> They can go without food and water for a long time, so worst case scenario - he's out of food and water for one day - he will still be fine.
> 
> Soak him well when you get back.


Thanks v much your help as well as your prompt reply. I soak OLI each and every day, and during very hot Summer days he gets soaked 2-3 times a day. What is really worrying me is that OLI is a "spoiled brat." He has to be hand fed, otherwise he just will *NOT *eat! I was told by many members that when he gets hungry he will eat. This is true in theory but *NOT *in practice, believe it or not. For example, when I leave home all day long I always return to find the food *untouched*!


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2016)

If he gets hungry enough he will eat. He doesn't when your away for the day, cuz he knows you will crumble and feed him. Btw, it's okay you crumble. 
I would follow the suggestions given and if you don't already, put lights and heat on timers/thermostat. I would also remove anything that could possible be a flipping hazard. If you have a neighbor or co-worker that could come and check on him on say the second or third day, just to see that all is fine, that would be a plus.


----------



## Rue (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks v much your help as well as your prompt reply. I soak OLI each and every day, and during very hot Summer days he gets soaked 2-3 times a day. What is really worrying me is that OLI is a "spoiled brat." He has to be hand fed, otherwise he just will *NOT *eat! I was told by many members that when he gets hungry he will eat. This is true in theory but *NOT *in practice, believe it or not. For example, when I leave home all day long I always return to find the food *untouched*!



That's okay too. He won't starve if he doesn't eat for 3 days...or even a week.

Despite what people think, it's really hard to actually starve.

As long as it's not too hot, he can likely go without water for at least 3 days too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

He never ate the Mazuri?
That is odd. 
I agree to leave water and food. He'll be fine for a couple of days.
Remember when Bertha went without eating for weeks, months?
Hydration is very important and I know that he'll be warm enough already.


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He never ate the Mazuri?
> That is odd.
> I agree to leave water and food. He'll be fine for a couple of days.
> Remember when Bertha went without eating for weeks, months?
> Hydration is very important and I know that he'll be warm enough already.


He eats the mazuri but he prefers......lettuce. I am no tortoise expert but I believe it's the fact that mazuri (and tort food in general) are not available in the Middle East. Therefore torts tend to find such food strange, if so I may put it. They live in the wild and GOD only knows what on earth they eat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> He eats the mazuri but he prefers......lettuce. I am no tortoise expert but I believe it's the fact that mazuri (and tort food in general) are not available in the Middle East. Therefore torts tend to find such food strange, if so I may put it. They live in the wild and GOD only knows what on earth they eat.


That's funny, because it also contains just about NOTHING that my Redfoot would encounter in the wild.


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

Rue said:


> That's okay too. He won't starve if he doesn't eat for 3 days...or even a week.
> 
> Despite what people think, it's really hard to actually starve.
> 
> As long as it's not too hot, he can likely go without water for at least 3 days too.


Thanks so much your encouraging words! (Phew! A sigh of relief). No, at the moment it is not as hot as it "should be" for May, and temp dropped to only 20 degrees C with NO sun and only wind and clouds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

My brother comes over every day to feed Kellys birds and he used to come over a couple of times a day to walk and feed our dog, but the tortoises he looks at every 3 to 4 days and generally changes the waters and tosses in a Hibiscus branch or 2.


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

wellington said:


> If he gets hungry enough he will eat. He doesn't when your away for the day, cuz he knows you will crumble and feed him. Btw, it's okay you crumble.
> I would follow the suggestions given and if you don't already, put lights and heat on timers/thermostat. I would also remove anything that could possible be a flipping hazard. If you have a neighbor or co-worker that could come and check on him on say the second or third day, just to see that all is fine, that would be a plus.


I have organized everything for OLI. But, *NO *neighbour is available to check on OLI. I cannot *RISK* giving my house keys to anyone and here I mean *ANYONE*. Thanks your help.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 6, 2016)

Do you have one of those timers that turn the light on and off at specific times during the day?! This will also be of use .


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Do you have one of those timers that turn the light on and off at specific times during the day?! This will also be of use .


Frankly speaking *NO* I don't. A lot of things are not available here: this is the Third World with little or no care for animals/pets I regret to mention. Imagine that tort food is not available here, and no *VETS* for torts! *Ed *(Zeropilot) was *kind *and *generous *enough to send me so much mazuri, cuttlebone, calcium powder, and a lot more. Thanks Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Frankly speaking *NO* I don't. A lot of things are not available here: this is the Third World with little or no care for animals/pets I regret to mention. Imagine that tort food is not available here, and no *VETS* for torts! *Ed *(Zeropilot) was *kind *and *generous *enough to send me so much mazuri, cuttlebone, calcium powder, and a lot more. Thanks Ed!


No thanks needed. In fact, it sounds like another box is needed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

I wouldn't think that an actual light timer would be hard to find. The reptile lights that go into it, Yes!


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't think that an actual light timer would be hard to find. The reptile lights that go into it, Yes!


I would not be that sure. I'd have to check, though I do not think I have much time. It may have to wait till I return.


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

One other question ladies and gentlemen: what if I do *NOT* leave the light on?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> One other question ladies and gentlemen: what if I do *NOT* leave the light on?


I don't think I would. It's plenty warm enough for him, isn't it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

I think I'd be MORE worried about an unattended heat lamp than a tortoise that may or may not eat for a few days................


----------



## Gillian M (May 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't think I would. It's plenty warm enough for him, isn't it?


Well let me put it this way: temp reached about 30 degrees C about two weeks ago, but it dropped to only 20 today! It it not col, but not it isn't as warm as it usually is in May.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

It's not likely to be so cool that it would make Oli sick. especially since he stays dry!


----------



## JoesMum (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Well let me put it this way: temp reached about 30 degrees C about two weeks ago, but it dropped to only 20 today! It it not col, but not it isn't as warm as it usually is in May.


I would be tempted to leave the lights off while you are away. 

There is no chance of temperatures where you live dropping low enough for Oli to hibernate and every chance that things could suddenly get a lot hotter. 

Oli will be absolutely fine without UVB and basking for such a short time


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I would be tempted to leave the lights off while you are away.
> 
> There is no chance of temperatures where you live dropping low enough for Oli to hibernate and every chance that things could suddenly get a lot hotter.
> 
> Oli will be absolutely fine without UVB and basking for such a short time


Yes. So don't worry.


----------



## Kori5 (May 6, 2016)

It is a very much deserved trip my dear friend . I would leave him two saucers with water and some food ( you can add things he usually doesn't want to eat, like dandelions clover radicchio and some familiar things). You know I have a spoiled one too, he had gone without eating for two days and the day three he was muncing on dandelions . Also, soak him night and morning before the trip. Leave him some cucumber too. I would turn the lights off.


----------



## jaizei (May 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> One other question ladies and gentlemen: what if I do *NOT* leave the light on?



I do not leave lights on if I'm away for more than a day's worth of errands. I think it's an unnecessary risk if there isn't someone to check in.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 6, 2016)

Put him in your purse and take him with you....


----------



## Gillian M (May 7, 2016)

jaizei said:


> I do not leave lights on if I'm away for more than a day's worth of errands. I think it's an unnecessary risk if there isn't someone to check in.


Yes, power is frightening, and that is the reason for my question. I don't think I will leave it on.

Thanks a lot your help.


----------



## Rue (May 7, 2016)

If heat isn't an issue...you could just have a regular light bulb set on a timer...so there would still be light if needed...


----------



## Gillian M (May 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> It is a very much deserved trip my dear friend . I would leave him two saucers with water and some food ( you can add things he usually doesn't want to eat, like dandelions clover radicchio and some familiar things). You know I have a spoiled one too, he had gone without eating for two days and the day three he was muncing on dandelions . Also, soak him night and morning before the trip. Leave him some cucumber too. I would turn the lights off.


Thanks a lot your very helpful post as well as your kind words.  

I am not going to keep the light on : it's too much of a risk, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 15, 2016)

Hi, Gillian!!! 
Did you take your break ?
Hope you had a lovely time and Oli managed alright.
Tidgy sends him a big kiss.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian!!!
> Did you take your break ?
> Hope you had a lovely time and Oli managed alright.
> Tidgy sends him a big kiss.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

No I'm afraid not. Was not able to move from Amman till OLI's new enclosure was ready. And once it was:

a) a heat wave began with temp reaching 38 degrees C in Amman and 46 degrees C in Aqaba! Don't want to go and remain at a hotel. I want to enjoy the sea, the sun.....know what I mean?

b) OLI has been driving me nuts: he keeps flipping on his back, and this means I cannot move till I solve the problem/he gets used to his new enclosure.

Regards to Wifey (hope she is now well), and LOVE to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 15, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> No I'm afraid not. Was not able to move from Amman till OLI's new enclosure was ready. And once it was:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.
Sorry about that. Though 46 degrees would be super for me.
Have replied to your PM.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Sorry about that. Though 46 degrees would be super for me.
> Have replied to your PM.


Thanks your PM as well as your help.

46 is super for me as well, but one has to keep in mind that when one is off for a holiday, one would not e expecting to remain in a hotel room 24 hours a day. I want to enjoy the journey, the sea, the sun, which is now *VERY FRIGHTENING*. Civil Defence Dept has cautioned not to remain in the sun for too long, so as to avoid sun strokes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2016)

Put the new enclosure away untill you get back and deal with it then.
Don't miss your get a way.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Put the new enclosure away untill you get back and deal with it then.
> Don't miss your get a way.


Very kind and understanding of you Ed. But what about the.......heat wave?


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2016)

Ed, here's the picture of the enclosure (the new one of course), once again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2016)

Eight corners.
This is the first I've seen of it.
Oli is used to walking a much bigger area.
Hopefully he'll settle down.
The heat would stop me too. But I'm sure that middle eastern weather is nothing like our tropical system.
I know that you like it warm, so it must be bad.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eight corners.
> This is the first I've seen of it.
> Oli is used to walking a much bigger area.
> Hopefully he'll settle down.
> ...





ZEROPILOT said:


> Eight corners.
> This is the first I've seen of it.
> Oli is used to walking a much bigger area.
> Hopefully he'll settle down.
> ...


I guess you are right: OLI got used to roaming around the flat, let alone the street, when I take him out for "walks." The issue is really worrying me: imagine that it is now past 3 am here and I just have not been able to fall asleep!

As far as the weather is concerned, well, I do like HOT weather, but heat waves are dangerous. Civil Defence Dept. has cautioned of the striking sun. I don't want to go for a so-called "holiday" and then remain imprisoned in a hotel room. Know what I mean?

Appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------

